# seeking advice on rod holders



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm thinking of putting rod holders for the front of my yak on my Christmas wish list. I notice a lot of fishing yaks use Scotty's but have notice some guys with the Berkley's. Is one better than the other? What would you guys recommend.

Brian 
Cobra PF


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

i have both and although the scotty is the smaller one . I thought the power lock was to big for what i wanted. I will be buying another berkely


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the scotty holders..........they are big yes, but seem very secure. Shop around, I got mine for $35 each, normal RRP in Canberra is worunf the $60 mark.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Scotty Powerlock or Attwood Pro-Series.

Both are robust and have a wide neck for easier retrieval when the rod is loaded down by a quality fish.

I tend to favour the Scotty's these days.

I only use the Berkleys for estuary/fresh water fit-outs.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Scotty anytime, had a berkley and was never happy with it did not seem secure, and subsequentaly jumped out of its bracket when hit by a big fish and went to the bottom, :x :x :x


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Scotty all the way for me.

Not only are they better quality and more robust, but the mounting bracket can be used with a range of interchangeable Scotty accessories, the new small footprint sealed flushmount mounts also look perfect for yaks.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

You blokes are all brainwashed :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PeterJ said:


> You blokes are all brainwashed :wink:


I'm with the black duck and happy with Berkley, but don't use it offshore.



> subsequentaly jumped out of its bracket when hit by a big fish and went to the bottom


Bazza with the jumping Berkley was the holder rotated so the tit in the base stopped it popping out, mine would have to spin 180* for the holder to jump...or aren't you a tit man?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Richo, probably the holder rotated so the tit was in the wrong position, i had been fiddeling with it to get it set right, so when a pretty good flattie hit , off it went , tits and all, caught the rod , but was not quick enough for the holder :x :x ,aahhh, ya gotta love fun bags :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks guys for your help. Sounds like if you are targeting big fish then a Scotty is the way to go, otherwise the Berkley should suffice. I don't normally target big fish but I might have a closer look at a Scotty that way I can cover all bases.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dont overlook the humble flushmount - $5 each from whitworths.

Obviously depending on where on your yak you intend to instal them, they may not be suitable, but i much prefer the simplicity of these to the 'fiddly' scotty or berkelys


----------

